# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Lvl h2s

## Marc

Hi there.
I am building a small roof over an entrance, and I chose Highspan LVL H2S for rafters.
Unfortunately I cut the rafters and put them up and I will be unable to finish the job for another one to two weeks
Can someone tell me if the timber will be ok with rain for this short period? 
Your reply is appreciated.

----------


## sol381

Maybe not.. Did you seal them before install ?  can you cover them with plastic in the meantime. Once water gets in youve got trouble. H2s is ok for external if covered with a roof but not exposed.

----------


## phild01

Lvl offcuts I have left lying outside for longer than 2 weeks have held up fairly well to rain periods. I wouldn't be confident with heavy rain though.

----------


## METRIX

They should be fine, it's only rained twice in the last 6 months anyway. 
If worried put a quick coat of paint on the tops of them.

----------


## Marc

Yes, lots of possible quick remedy but not when you are in hospital  :Frown: 
I'LL wing it. I picked up a bunch of very old LVL from the side of the road once, part of a carport that had been dismantled and after one year, they hardly had any noticeable delamination. 
Combing the 'Highspan' website, i found it says that H2 exposed to weather is not affected during normal building times. I know it is a bit unspecific, but I should be out of here next week.

----------


## Moondog55

I hope it's routine and nothing too painful Marc. Get better OK

----------


## UseByDate

:What he said:

----------


## Marc

> I hope it's routine and nothing too painful Marc. Get better OK

  Thank you Moon and Use. 
Pancreatitis is mainly caused by stones being released by the gallbladder and lodged in the pancreas, or, some anatomical malformation of the conduits in the pancreas and a dozen other reasons. So far they have only done an ultrasound and a cat scan and determined there are no stone in the bladder (?) great ... what now ... being waiting for an MRCP (new fancy acronym for MRI so that it can be charged at a higher rate) and eventually will know the full story. 
I have the small consolation to know that those in this ward, with similar problems, are crippled and need help even to go to the toilet or shower, and moan all day long. i walk everywhere and get changed to have coffee in the coffee shop at ground level ... and I am 10 years their senior  :Smilie:   
Pain ... yes, it is bloody painful at times and it was 10 out of 10 when I was rushed to the emergency, similar to get shrapnel extracted from your leg without anesthetic.
It has been between 2 and 5 most days and getting better.  
i have a window in my room and this window to the world.
4 daughters and a wife that call me all the time.
And a dog that lies on my bead and does not want to get up.  
Life is good. 
Thank you for all the good wishes. 
Marc   
Yes as usual forgot to keep the phone horizontal ...  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

Get well soon Marc, I once had Kidney stone ended up in ER, pain was also a 10 / 10, they gave me Morphine and it did nothing until they gave me quite a lot  :Smilie: 
Hope the quacks find out what's causing you grief and it's not too bad. 
I went in once for a Hernia, had keyhole surgery and was up the next morning walking around like nothing happened the doctors were very pleased. 
The guy next to me also had the same operation just before me and keyhole (he was rather unfit and older), he couldn't get up was moaning and groaning, eventually got up and did a little walk then said no I don't want to.

----------


## UseByDate

Marc.
 I just looked up MRCP and it just seems to be using a standard MRI machine (with perhaps different programming sequence and different image processing software) optimised to image particular organs in the body.
 I have had several MRIs done (the last one last Thursday) and have some advice for anyone who has not had a MRI done which helps me through the procedure. It is quite a noisy procedure and you lose a sense of time. For me, I found it easier if you have a sense of when the noise will stop ie the end of the scan. Ask the technician how long the scan will take (usually about 20 minutes) and then count the seconds, in you mind, so you know when the noise will stop.

----------


## Marc

I had the scan yesterday after threatening withdrawing my private health fund from the public hospital I am in. I had been waiting since monday for this and now like magic everything is happening. The scan itself ... yes, it can be intimidating, but for some reason I can handle small spaces well. I sort of think I am in a cave underwater whatever. 
It can be noisy, sure. I thought I was in a bell tower with a bunch of 50cal anti aircraft machine guns and a dozen tug horns for background.  
However I also had earmuffs and the operator talked to me to hold my breath, then breath normal and all that. Wasn't that big of an issue. I understand the older machines were a bit of a challenge.  
But the good news came all today. All the week they were telling me, that the cause of Pancreatitis is most of the time the gallbladder. Fair enough. I had already said goodbye to her.
Now with the results from the scan, they are reviewing that. They are 20 more causes for pancreatitis, you make an appointment with a gastroenterologist in a week time and we will figure it out, meantime GO HOME. 
That is a more sudden and better outcome I could hope for ... and I get to keep all my bits.
Real cause for this? Eventually someone will figure it out. I suspect a few new herbal supplements I bought recently I never had before, and probably did not need. Can't blame 1/2 a glass of red a day and not even every day, however it is probably a wise move to forget about it for some time.  
Otherwise, glad to be alive, and hope to dive into my two projects I am running at the same time. The pergola in front of the house and the pizza oven. 
Thank you for your company an words of encouragement.
Ta ta for now
Marc

----------

